# Strange boot message

## tobimat80

I'm using kernel 2.6.0 on my HP nx7000 laptop. Now I get the following error message when booting:

 *Quote:*   

> * setting user font ...
> 
> action_compat: error unlinking: "vcs7" No such file or directory
> 
> error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"
> ...

 and so on

Then I have to restart. With kernel 2.6.0-test11 I never had such a problem.   :Sad: 

Any hints?

Tobias

----------

## stonent

Are you using the same exact kernel config file?

----------

## tobimat80

Yes, the same configuration. I have nothing changed.

----------

## stonent

I found this:

http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/mail_archive/200105/msg00142.html

What file systems are you using?

----------

## tobimat80

Ext3 and reiserfs.

Edit: Fixed it - seemed to be a problem between udev and devfs. Removed devfs completly. Now it works - till now.

THX!

----------

## gmanigault

How do you remove defs?  I am having the same problem.

----------

## tobimat80

Hi!

Take a look in here  :Wink: 

----------

## pem

Thanks for the tip. I had the same issue.

----------

